# Can't find the ISO of FreeBSD-13.0-STABLE for amd64



## Martin Paredes (Apr 28, 2022)

I had already downloaded it before and now I can't find it, I only found for FreeBSD 12.3-STABLE

what happened to FreeBSD-13.0-STABLE-amd64?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 28, 2022)

Not a direct answer to your question, but I should not expect to find a recent snapshot of `stable/13` whilst efforts are necessarily focused on `releng/13.1`.

Expect snapshots of `stable/13` to resume some time after `13.1-RELEASE`.

The second visualisation at <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/564808> might help.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2022)

Also note that 13.0-STABLE doesn't exist anymore. `stable/13` moved to 13.1-STABLE some time after `releng/13.1` was branched off.


----------



## bsduck (Apr 28, 2022)

If you want a 13.1-STABLE system right now you can install the freshly-built 13.1-RC5 and then upgrade from source.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Apr 29, 2022)

I was planning to create a jail, since I am using GhostBSD which is based on 13.0-STABLE I was looking for that ISO

Can I use 13.0-RELEASE ?

I found that I my no be able to update, since freebsd-update(8) not support STABLE


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 29, 2022)

You can always use previous[1] versions in jails but versions newer than the host may or may not work (well).

[1] IDK about super old ones.


----------



## bsduck (Apr 29, 2022)

Martin Paredes said:


> Can I use 13.0-RELEASE ?


13.1-RELEASE being almost there, I'd either wait for it or install 13.1-RC5, which you'll be able to update to 13.1-RELEASE through freebsd-update.


----------

